# Amazon App Store Issue



## joshhendry (Jul 15, 2011)

I had a free app of the day from Amazon called Business Calendar. I want to move this app over to the Android Market and just purchase it there. I have tried everything I can think of from removing the app, removing the Amazon App store, clearing all data from the download manager and market, restarting the phone. Everything I try it shows this app as purchased in the Android Market but I can not download it. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Buy it on the Android Market website? then download it to your phone. Did you clear data before you removed the app?


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

i know what you mean. an app purchased in the amazon app store will show up as purchased in the android market. it will also show when there is an update available. if you try to update it though it will fail. maybe in time it will just clear itself up. did you try purchasing it through the android online market? also, why not just keep it for free through amazon?


----------



## joshhendry (Jul 15, 2011)

alphabets said:


> Buy it on the Android Market website? then download it to your phone. Did you clear data before you removed the app?


Yeah I tried to Android Market website and it still isn't working. I cleared all data on everything I could think of that would help.


----------



## jh13 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've had this problem before, if you use Titanium Backup pro, you can detach it from the market by long pressing the app in the "backup/restore" middle menu. You may need to re-install from Amazon App store, then go into Titanium Backup and long press the app then select detach from market. Once you do this then you can un-install Amazon version of app , reboot; then try to purchase app in the market. I have had similar issues to this before and more recently when Android Market had all the 10 cent apps, I bought Market versions of the "free" paid apps of the day so I would get the updates quicker. Hope this helps, let me know if it worked for you.


----------



## joshhendry (Jul 15, 2011)

jh13 said:


> I've had this problem before, if you use Titanium Backup pro, you can detach it from the market by long pressing the app in the "backup/restore" middle menu. You may need to re-install from Amazon App store, then go into Titanium Backup and long press the app then select detach from market. Once you do this then you can un-install Amazon version of app , reboot; then try to purchase app in the market. I have had similar issues to this before and more recently when Android Market had all the 10 cent apps, I bought Market versions of the "free" paid apps of the day so I would get the updates quicker. Hope this helps, let me know if it worked for you.


OK question for you. I made that app not avl on my Amazon App store online earlier while trying to figure this out. Can I install the free version now and follow your instructions?


----------

